# Hilfe bei Einstellung in OBS für alte Retro Games ( Dos, W95,98,2k )



## Sharidan (8. Mai 2018)

*Hilfe bei Einstellung in OBS für alte Retro Games ( Dos, W95,98,2k )*

Guten Morgen !

Da ich im moment nicht wirklich Spaß an den Aktuellen Games habe, wollte ich mal wieder einige meiner Retro Games zocken. 
Nun dachte ich mir aber wenn du die schon Zockst könntest ja das ganze Streamen auch gleich. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt aber das diese Spiele von Früher natürlich nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, mit einem Programm wie OBS Reibungslos zu Funktionieren. 
Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr Erfahrung damit habt und mir einige Einstellungs Tips etc. geben könntet wie ich am besten OBS für die alten Games Einstellen soll. 

Probleme machen zb. die alte Dark Force Reihe oder auch Descent / Descent Freespace 1+2 etc. 
Quake zb. würde wiederum überhaupt keine Probleme machen. 

Lg
Chris


----------



## Gimmick (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung in OBS für alte Retro Games ( Dos, W95,98,2k )*

Würde es nicht reichen die "Bildschirmaufnahme" statt "Spielaufnahme" zu nehmen?


----------

